# Hybrid Watering Exchange [1 NMT // DIY // WATERING YOUR FLOWERS]



## Cosmic_Insanity (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey there!

I read a post last night that hybrid spawn chances increase significantly if you have visitors water your flowers! I would really like to try this out, so I'd like to set up an exchange thread. I'd like to have 5 visitors a day to water my flowers. 

You can come to my town and water my flowers, and I'll EITHER... 
- Give you 1 NMT
- You can take 1 of my spare DIYs
- You can get the DIY my villagers are currently crafting (CURRENTLY: JAIL BARS)
- I will water your hybrids in exchange

I don't have have a golden watering can however. Feel free to make any exchanges with people in this thread too!

5TH MAY
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.​


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 30, 2020)

I can water yours.


----------



## Sepia (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm also interested!


----------



## cococay (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m interested!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Apr 30, 2020)

Need water?


----------



## LilJulian (Apr 30, 2020)

(I don't have flowers that need watering, but I'd love to come and water in other islands!  ^^  I just wanna peek around at peoples' shops~)


----------



## tajikey (Apr 30, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 30, 2020)

I will trade watering  for watering for whomever wants to just dm me your dodo code please


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm willing to water as well!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey do u still need people for today? If so I’d be interested


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 1, 2020)

It's that time of day again! Looking for 5 visitors to help me with my gardens


----------



## Lokidoki (May 1, 2020)

Does the golden water can increase the hybrid count drastically before it breaks? I'd luv for nothing but green mums~


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 2, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 2, 2020)

I’ll do it.


----------



## niconii (May 2, 2020)

Hi! If you still need someone to water your flowers, I can do it for 1 NMT!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 2, 2020)

Awesome, I'd love to!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (May 2, 2020)

I’d love to do it!


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 2, 2020)

Sending you all DMs now


----------



## scarygirl (May 2, 2020)

Would like to help if you are still looking


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 2, 2020)

Need one more person to do this


----------



## biksoka (May 2, 2020)

Will water yours if you water mine


----------



## gldawn (May 2, 2020)

I'll water yours in exchange for your watering services!


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 4, 2020)

It's that time of day again!


----------



## scarygirl (May 4, 2020)

Sorry too late for me tonight - but come weekends I can help out


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

I'll come again!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 4, 2020)

I can come


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 5, 2020)

Open again!


----------



## moonbox (May 5, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 5, 2020)

i can help out ! ":


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 6, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Robertoh123456 (May 6, 2020)

Can i come


----------

